# allergies help me!!!!!!



## andurilking2 (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi i was wondering if any of you martial artists with allergies (mostly pollen) have any medication tips to give me, right now im taking claratin with pseudophed which really kicks my butt. I need something that works and wont compromise my ma training i realise some of you out there have been doing this alot longer than i have and any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## pknox (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm not sure what you mean by "kicks my butt", but if you mean it makes you tired and listless, you should try Zyrtec or Allegra.

I've been taking Zrytec for a few months now, and while I was told it may make you drowsy, it's had no effect on me.  I never took Claritin, so I don't know if I'm prone to being affected by "drowsy" meds or not.

You may want to try Allegra -- it's supposed to be completely non-drowsy.  My dad takes it and he hasn't had any problems at all.

I'm no pharmacist, but mine did tell me that Claritin and Zyrtec are basically the same thing.  Some insurance plans will even let you swap one out for the other.  I'm not sure about Allegra, but it's usually used to treat the same stuff -- my dad took Zyrtec before switching to Allegra.


----------



## andurilking2 (Sep 2, 2003)

yeah i meant makes me tired and for some reason just overall drops my performance but the allegra zyrtec and claratin are all pretty much the same but none of them work for me and its really the pseudophed that makes me drowsy not the other stuff but i need  the two really to work neither one of them will work without the other for  me so i was looking for something like the zyrtec, claratin, or allegra that was stronger without the "undesireable" side affects.


----------



## pknox (Sep 2, 2003)

Hmmm.  Do you go to an allergist?  Perhaps they can prescribe a run of shots.  It is a bit of a pain in the neck at first, as you have to go at least twice a week or so for the first few weeks, but after that it tapers off considerably.  I would guess the shots shouldn't zonk you out so much.  If not, they may be aware of something oral that does the job and doesn't force you to take the pseudophed at the same time.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 2, 2003)

I get allergies, but I don't get the watery/itchy eyes, just the congestion, coughing, sneezing...  

I just take tylenol sinus, because, like you, sudafed makes me too sleepy to accomplish anything.  tylenol allergy sinus is pretty good too.


----------



## andurilking2 (Sep 2, 2003)

thanks ill try it but i get the itchy/watery eyes also and that tends to affect my performance but the itching is fairly passive and some days it doesnt affect me at all. but the congestion is a constant.
i heard someone suggest dayquil for the congestion also but i dunno how well it would help with the other allergies you ever try that?


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 2, 2003)

try visine for your eyes.

dayquil is a great decongestant, but be prepared... it tastes NASTY, but the liquid works much better than the capsules.


----------



## andurilking2 (Sep 3, 2003)

thanks ill try that, the visine doesnt work the best but i still use it with whatever allergy meds im takin to take the edge off of the itch. ill try the two seperate and see how it goes ill let you know, thanks for the help.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7443


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 3, 2003)

Try Flonase.  It takes a day or 2 to work well, but afterwards it works, and no drowsiness .  Gotta see your Doc for a presrip.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pacificshore _
> *Try Flonase.  It takes a day or 2 to work well, but afterwards it works, and no drowsiness .  Gotta see your Doc for a presrip. *



My girl tried the whole list of allergy meds and the only one she found that she likes is Flonase. Its easy to apply (sniffer) and doesn't make her drowsy or listless.


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 23, 2003)

Have you thought about going to see a acupuncturist or Herbalogist?  They might be able to help.


----------

